# headunit stuck in dash



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

need to get the factory radio out of the dash to get to the hazard relay. went to bestbuy and they got the right side to shimmy out a little but the left side wouldnt budge. any tips?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

This may sound dumb, but are they using the right tools and are they pulling it out straight? Its a tight fit


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

PLAYED TT said:


> This may sound dumb, but are they using the right tools and are they pulling it out straight? Its a tight fit


he tried for a good 20minutes with all the keys he had that would fit in the slot. the right side moved fairly easily so i am assuming we had the right tool. the tool just would bite on the left side at all. you could here it depress the "arm" though


----------



## regal7point5 (Oct 2, 2009)

zak2006 said:


> he tried for a good 20minutes with all the keys he had that would fit in the slot. the right side moved fairly easily so i am assuming we had the right tool. the tool just would bite on the left side at all. you could here it depress the "arm" though


See the video below...this is how I got mine out. Obviously use the right radio removal tools, but mine still wouldnt budge. The 90 degree "pick" is the only way to really get it to move. Apparently after they stay in for a while they kinda get stuck from heat/cold/heat/cold.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k75YRsXjD9E


----------



## AudiMick (Sep 1, 2010)

Take a couple of 1 inch plastic putty knives, wedge them in either side on the edges of the head unit. Insert the radio tools and pull. 

if that doesn't work pull the lower right side trim off and get your hand up behind and push.

This has worked for me on both DIN and double DIN Audi head units.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

I had the same problem, radio will not come out. I have the keys and on one side, it simply won't lock in place. The key just pulls out. Not even the dealer could get it out.

You can work around it to replace your hazard switch, but you have to take apart the whole dash. I did that, along with removing the two aluminum A-frames on either side and then I was able to loosen and pull down the center console enough to get to the hazard relay. It's a complete pain in the ass vs. pulling the radio out, but it's doable.

I just don't know what I will do now if I ever decide to get a new radio.


----------



## Shawninho (Nov 16, 2011)

Mine was a total bitch to remove too. I ended up removing the volume knob and seek knob and made some homemade picks to pull from there. I had the keys in far enough to "unlock" the radio, but they were worthless for pulling. So between the two keys and two home made picks/pullers, I managed to get it out. Granted, I had no concern over using this POS radio again so I wasn't so gentle.


----------



## steve-o 16v GLI (Jun 26, 2005)

I needed to pull mine when I bought it to get the code but the tools wouldnt push the clip in enough. I eventually decided to get an aftermarket radio and just tore the factory one out in pieces. Managed to do so without damaging the dash/console though.


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

lostorbit said:


> I had the same problem, radio will not come out. I have the keys and on one side, it simply won't lock in place. The key just pulls out. Not even the dealer could get it out.
> 
> You can work around it to replace your hazard switch, but you have to take apart the whole dash. I did that, along with removing the two aluminum A-frames on either side and then I was able to loosen and pull down the center console enough to get to the hazard relay. It's a complete pain in the ass vs. pulling the radio out, but it's doable.
> 
> I just don't know what I will do now if I ever decide to get a new radio.


Any tips? did you find instructions online or anything?

I am not trying to damage the radio or cd player. dont want to upgrade right now and my 6disc change just took a **** too.


----------



## russwiththebus (Dec 19, 2004)

I think I found another thread on here. Don't have any good tips, just keep taking stuff apart until you can pull down the center part with your hands. It's best if you have small fingers to reach up and undo the cover and pull out the relay.


----------

